# New Member! My B14!



## Tiznonay (Nov 8, 2006)

So heres my 96 Nissan 200SX SE-R... 



































If you cant tell, its got air suspension. Air struts up front, cylinders in the back. Full 10 switch FBSS setup, its pretty tight, not a lotta bagged se-r's out there. The wheels are 18's with a 215/35 tire. The front rubs a little when its aired out and you turn the wheel, not too bad though.
As far as performance stuff its got a SSAC header and downpipe, a magnaflow muffler and all custom made piping between the two. Had an intake, but took it off, so now its just got a K&N in the stock box. Also a short shifter, new plugs and wires, front and rear strut bars.... and thats pretty much it. I love this car, but its no longer my daily driver, so now im more focused on that civic pictured above. The nissans faster though!:thumbup:


----------

